# Antique car show.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Amazing what can be done with little money and lots of ingenuity.
http://www.cbsnews.com/pictures/cubas-classic-cars/

Mu father drove a black 1948 Chevy in perfect condition


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Those old classics in Cuba are amazing, not much give up there.


----------

